# DIY Linear bow press with a twist



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! that is a great idea. My hat is off to you. I too live in the Dayton area. Any chance you will be making more of these?


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I like this idea a lot. Great job!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Was it a PITA to lengthen the crank arm? I would like to build mine like that.
thanks


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

LeftemLeakin said:


> Was it a PITA to lengthen the crank arm? I would like to build mine like that.
> thanks


No not at all, crank is held on a pinion gear inside tubing with a pin. Remove plastic cap, drive pin out of gear, crank is in your hand, cut crank and weld in extra length. Weld tubing on jack and replace crank. Hope this helps


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Great idea. I sometimes would like to raise or lower onme side of my press to help reach and/or see better.


----------



## rsdieringer (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been looking at making on similar based on pics of a press I saw a few months ago. Did you make the fingers or buy them?


----------



## switchback513 (Aug 15, 2010)

*nice job on the press looks great!!! do you have any fingers for sale?*

:teeth:


Ohbowhunter815 said:


> I recently completed my Harbour Freight side handle jack bow press, I was able to cnc machine my own fingers. But heres the twist I cut a 2" pipe coupling in two and welded it on a plate that mounts to the wall. The coupling also has a clearance hole drilled thru it and nut welded to it for a 1/4-20 thumbscrew. I then cut a 2" pipe nipple in two and welded it to the back of the press. The nipple on the press can then be threaded to the coupling. Once its threaded almost all the way insert a small 3/16" dia. by 3/16 long slug of brass into clearance hole in coupling then screw thumbscrew in, the brass will lock the press in place but will not damage threads. This will allow you to press your bow completely or just clamp it up and rotate it 360 degrees to work on it. I thinking of a way to have fine adj. on mounting plate to level bow to attempt to get rid of need for bow vise altogether.
> 
> 
> View attachment 886617
> ...


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's FANTASTIC!!! Are you selling any??


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont know how I missed this one. looks great and kept it simple !!!


----------



## E_T_BowHuntr (Apr 25, 2010)

where do you get limb supports?


----------



## E_T_BowHuntr (Apr 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

What are you calling a limb support?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah that turned out great,nice work.


----------

